# Don't go in the woods!!!...lost chateau & more!!!



## forker67 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well...off we went in search of yet another explore yesterday & we found it  , we had believed it to be an old chateau deep in the woods, but we had no idea that there was also a nursing home built next to it, which was joined on to it...also very,very derelict & destroyed in a big way...strangely though once you entered the chateau part of the buildings the destruction was minimal...but nature is killing the building, the roof leaks,windows are broken, the undergrowth is coming in...there's a really cool central tower with a spiral staircase...that was a bit dodgy at one point, upstairs in the chateau the walls are all covered in hideous padded wallpaper...eeeeewwwww & the doors have locks on the insides but only a keyhole and small handle to pull them open with on the outside!...the newer part of the building has a sad feel to it.....


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, what a stunner! Fantastic photos too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 29, 2014)

My ideal home! So much potential and character! It's hard to tell by furnishings in france the age of a place don't you find?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 29, 2014)

Great post, the chateau is beautiful!
Thanks ...


----------



## tiptoe (Jul 29, 2014)

whoa that's what I call derelict -what a shame. Love the yellow sky!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------



## forker67 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've added an extra 3 pics today, showing how trashed the newer part of the building is and 1 of how high the undergrowth is, there is no way into the chateau apart from through 1 door that connects the chateau to the newer part, the undergrowth really is swallowing this amazing old building, there's a lack of graffiti too, and there are even unbroken mirrors!...personally I think the scrap gremlins have been in, but no kids with spray cans, outside there are a few outbuildings crammed with dead people's clothes...all overgrown, walls & stone gateposts that are all but invisible now, it has to be the most overgrown place we've visited so far.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful building!and brill photos.


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

Love your #3 shot… reminds of what the prince had to get through to get to sleeping beauty. Delightful interior shots… thanks for sharing this discovery.


----------

